# Morality Clauses in Separation Agreement



## Married in VA (Jan 6, 2012)

Hello all, 
I'm looking for advice yet again. My STBXW and I have been separated and living apart for a month and a half. She is with her OM(8th relationship since January) although they live separate. She is going to get her own place and we are going to share custody. I have heard that there are standard morality clauses in separation agreements which prevent overnight stays with OM/OW and prevent public displays of affection. When I propsed these to my STBXW she was okay with no overnight visits until the divorce is final but she really took offense to the no public displays of affection clause. Her response was "I should be able to kiss my boyfriend if I want to". I don't agree and think the kids should not see this right now. Thoughts on the use of these clauses?


----------



## I want the kids! (Apr 17, 2012)

My lawyer told me that these are hard to enforce and it is a waste of time trying to get it in the document. Also I read on another site where sometimes the way these are writen it can hurt your kids like for sleepovers that they want or if the grandpa stays over etc. Sounds weird I know but ultimately your X will do what she wants and you won't really know.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

A clause can be inserted that can pretty-well dictate the hours that a significant other can physically be in her home when the child is present. Conversely, it can also prohibit any sexual activity between them at any time or locale whenever the child is physically present.

But who, other than a seasoned PI, or yourself, and perhaps the child in judge's chambers, are you going to have testify to or sign an affidavit to that effect? The burden of proof for such would be so great as well as very expensive to come by.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

I have kids and I am including the no overnight guest when children present. Other than that, I couldn't stop him from screwing around while married, and I don't want to police him while we're not. The no public displays of affection is a control tactic, virtually unenforceable and likely unconscionable.


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

If she is on the 8th guy so far, will you name him or opposite sex in general?


----------



## 1dayatatime (Feb 19, 2012)

you could also put that you both give the kids an adjustment period so that neither of you introduce the children to potential partners until at least a year past sep or divorce depending on where you live.


----------

